# Was thinking of buying a GTO (untill)



## bandit1719 (Aug 12, 2008)

I saw an SRT-4 pull away from one here in Bloomington Illinois...... I figured the GTO would walk one of those...... The GTO was yellow and the SRT4 was red. Am I crazy, dreaming.......both?


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Yea man stock for stock STR-4 skittles dominate us left and right. Raced one and he took me by MANY bus lenghts, Ofcoarse I was pulled over buying some food, but I guess it still counts. :willy: :willy: :willy:


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

that is negative. i raced one with at least an exhaust mod. i i beat him by 2-3 cars by 1/4 mile. maybe that one was moded very heavy. heck i seen on the net where a civic beat a vette, lambo. money talks


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Maybe the GTO guy didn`t know he was racing.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

:agree Rukee


----------



## bandit1719 (Aug 12, 2008)

alsgto04 said:


> :agree Rukee


 I saw what I saw...... Guess I could spend less on an SRT-4 put 2 grand in it..... It would give a lot f cars hell...and it would save me a bitarty:....


----------



## NC_Shogun (May 12, 2008)

a SRT-4 with a stage 3 kit is pretty fun to drive and is pretty fast, but still it has no chance against a goat. I didn't get a chance to race one on a roll, I just race one from stoplight to stoplight when my 05 gto was stock and I had him by a car length, no telling how much if we had more room to play on.

However we had to do it like 5 times cause he had a harder time getting traction than i did at the light.

SRT-4 is defiantly a fun, sleeper car and is fast but no match for the gto even with the stage 3 toys.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

...or you could put a 572 crate engine on a shopping cart...might beat a GTO too...me, I'll keep my GTO...good luck with your decision.
Bill


----------



## bandit1719 (Aug 12, 2008)

NC_Shogun said:


> a SRT-4 with a stage 3 kit is pretty fun to drive and is pretty fast, but still it has no chance against a goat. I didn't get a chance to race one on a roll, I just race one from stoplight to stoplight when my 05 gto was stock and I had him by a car length, no telling how much if we had more room to play on.
> 
> However we had to do it like 5 times cause he had a harder time getting traction than i did at the light.
> 
> SRT-4 is defiantly a fun, sleeper car and is fast but no match for the gto even with the stage 3 toys.


 From looking around a stage 3 srt-4 would take a GTO over and over again....


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Then get one, but don't get frightened when your at the light with the beast and he asks you to run.


----------



## bandit1719 (Aug 12, 2008)

Aramz06 said:


> Then get one, but don't get frightened when your at the light with the beast and he asks you to run.



Both look like fun cars..... Hey with the gas prices 

LS2 GTO vs Neon SRT-4 vs GMC ECSB Truck- Video


06 gto vs srt- Video


----------



## NC_Shogun (May 12, 2008)

bandit1719 said:


> From looking around a stage 3 srt-4 would take a GTO over and over again....


I promise you, I have a 05 GTO my cousin has a 03 srt-4 he upgrade from the stage 2 to a stage 3, defiantly a bad ass car. But we race from stoplight to stoplight, and i defiantly not the best driver in the world like i will claim to be, i know the truth. I repeatedly took him by a car length one time he was right beside my rear wheel but that was the closes. 

I really would like to race him from a roll cause i think it would be a interesting race. (because i had his srt-4 when he had a stage 2 and i ran with a 03 M3 on the highway I defiantly jump on him by half a car length (cause I took off early that is) and I was very impressed how i held him off until i got into 5 and he flew past me after that. we both had 3 people in the car. I have to wait for my cousin to get back from overseas so we can go from a highway roll. he has added a couple of goodies which should make it interesting, but some am I so then again, It won't be to interesting :lol:


----------



## NC_Shogun (May 12, 2008)

bandit1719 said:


> Both look like fun cars..... Hey with the gas prices
> 
> LS2 GTO vs Neon SRT-4 vs GMC ECSB Truck- Video
> 
> ...



That was a bad ass srt-4 it defiantly took the goat on those runs  , but he didn't have the stage 3 in this vid he had some other things added with his srt-4 defiantly wasn't the Mopar kit thou, I guess if you go that route you can beat a stock gto, but from what i seen from 5 runs stoplight to stoplight with the MOPAR STAGE 3 KIT with an DC exhaust, the gto wins. Nice vids thou and if you go with the srt-4 get a HKS blowoff value it defiantly sounds the best out all BOV by far.


----------



## bandit1719 (Aug 12, 2008)

NC_Shogun said:


> That was a bad ass srt-4 it defiantly took the goat on those runs  , but he didn't have the stage 3 in this vid he had some other things added with his srt-4 defiantly wasn't the Mopar kit thou, I guess if you go that route you can beat a stock gto, but from what i seen from 5 runs stoplight to stoplight with the MOPAR STAGE 3 KIT with an DC exhaust, the gto wins. Nice vids thou and if you go with the srt-4 get a HKS blowoff value it defiantly sounds the best out all BOV by far.


Appreciate the info......(honest is hard to get) Im stuck...... Spend 13 grand on a nice srt4 or 20 on a decent goat.. put 5 grand in the SRT4 and its whipping most anyhitng.... and I am still saving thousands.... The sound of the Goat is worth it..... Rivals the 00-04 cobras. I sold a 67 Pontiac Le Mans 60k one owner. 326 two speed...... One sexy car for the extra cash I am looking to invest now. 


I have heard the greddy bov's are good as well...... thanks though


----------



## NC_Shogun (May 12, 2008)

bandit1719 said:


> Appreciate the info......(honest is hard to get) Im stuck...... Spend 13 grand on a nice srt4 or 20 on a decent goat.. put 5 grand in the SRT4 and its whipping most anyhitng.... and I am still saving thousands.... The sound of the Goat is worth it..... Rivals the 00-04 cobras. I sold a 67 Pontiac Le Mans 60k one owner. 326 two speed...... One sexy car for the extra cash I am looking to invest now.
> 
> 
> I have heard the greddy bov's are good as well...... thanks though


well if you go the srt4 route those cars hold up really well my cousin has about 90,000 miles on his srt4 on the first clutch and he hasn't had any big problems, 

But the difference about the gto is that you have the performance with the luxury car for a cheap price. srt4 is a great car, but if you don't know about them they look real cheap sometime. but i must admit driving a stage 3 is defiantly fun as hell. what ever your decision your going to have a blast, but i think in the end your going to want the gto or you will be happy you got it.


----------



## bandit1719 (Aug 12, 2008)

NC_Shogun said:


> I promise you, I have a 05 GTO my cousin has a 03 srt-4 he upgrade from the stage 2 to a stage 3, defiantly a bad ass car. But we race from stoplight to stoplight, and i defiantly not the best driver in the world like i will claim to be, i know the truth. I repeatedly took him by a car length one time he was right beside my rear wheel but that was the closes.
> 
> I really would like to race him from a roll cause i think it would be a interesting race. (because i had his srt-4 when he had a stage 2 and i ran with a 03 M3 on the highway I defiantly jump on him by half a car length (cause I took off early that is) and I was very impressed how i held him off until i got into 5 and he flew past me after that. we both had 3 people in the car. I have to wait for my cousin to get back from overseas so we can go from a highway roll. he has added a couple of goodies which should make it interesting, but some am I so then again, It won't be to interesting :lol:


Did a little looking and found out that the 04-05 SRT-4's have more horsepower and limited slip....... Due to the traction problems the 03's had. If I do get one it prolly wont be an 03


----------



## CincyGoat (Jun 17, 2008)

ok go with the SRT-4 if u want to spend you every waking moment dealing with boost leaks see dodge was dumb when the designed the couplers on that car my cousin has 1 and I have been itching to race him and he wont till he gets rid of his boost leaks and he has been at it for over a year now

also I let him drive the zgto he says to me that he isnt impressed after slapping him in the face lol not really but I did tell him he has earned the right to never beat my GTO no matter what the cost


----------



## bandit1719 (Aug 12, 2008)

CincyGoat said:


> ok go with the SRT-4 if u want to spend you every waking moment dealing with boost leaks see dodge was dumb when the designed the couplers on that car my cousin has 1 and I have been itching to race him and he wont till he gets rid of his boost leaks and he has been at it for over a year now
> 
> also I let him drive the zgto he says to me that he isnt impressed after slapping him in the face lol not really but I did tell him he has earned the right to never beat my GTO no matter what the cost


If its set up right boost leaks should not be an issue..... I am just tellin it like I saw it.... It was apparent that the SRT-4 that pulled the GTO had his boost leak troubles all ironed out.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

YouTube - Nitrous Dodge Viper vs Turbo Honda Civic

YouTube - civic vs viper

YouTube - Hond Civic vs Dodge Viper

OH my god guys CIVICS ARE FASTER THAN VIPERS. I'm selling my GTO and buying a civic!


----------



## SloTymer (Sep 16, 2005)

Ok...The deal is this, the only thing that beats cubic inches is cubic dollars. But, some people like to spend cubic dollars to make little tin cans beat the muscle car, even at the expense of longivity of the tiny engine. They are like the bunny except, they keep blowin and blowin. If you want to spend the rest of your life swinging off your mommy's tit by the lips, buy the tin can, and win 2 or 3 races on each engine. You are not cool enough to be driving a GTO anyway, and you know you damn well can't afford one.


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

SloTymer said:


> Ok...The deal is this, the only thing that beats cubic inches is cubic dollars. But, some people like to spend cubic dollars to make little tin cans beat the muscle car, even at the expense of longivity of the tiny engine. They are like the bunny except, they keep blowin and blowin. If you want to spend the rest of your life swinging off your mommy's tit by the lips, buy the tin can, and win 2 or 3 races on each engine. You are not cool enough to be driving a GTO anyway, and you know you damn well can't afford one.


i was like you bandit like you 19 years old and wanted a nice fast car and thought about a skittle. You know what i said i don't want to be like all those other teenagers that think they have the fastest car in the world. So i bought a 2004 gto not as fast as a srt-4 but you know what i am happy that i bought it. but seems like you have your heart set on a srt-4. good luck watch out for those GOATS.:cool


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

2004 GTO not as fast as an SRT-4? Wrong :cool

Line em up!


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

thats what i said 2004 gto is not as fast as srt 4. but ya what i meant about watch out for those goats are the 06s and the moded ones i know mines not that fast but i still like it


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Im pretty sure a 04 gto is faster than a srt 4.


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

well I have 4 speed auto so im not sure. My mods are CAI and muffler delete but ya.


----------



## tdub_23 (Jun 22, 2008)

Look at it this way...... especially with a manual transmission, it almost ALL about the driver..... do a little research and you find this

--04 GTO reviews put times at..... 0-60 in 5.3 and 1/4 in 13.8 at 102 mph 
--03-05 SRT-4 revies put an average time at....... 0-60 in 5.5 and 1/4 in 14.0 at 103
--05 GTO reviews put its times at..... 0-60 in under 5 sec and 1/4 in low 13's (couldn't find any professional driver numbers)

I searched to find pro driver numbers to give a more accurate comparison.
It's really in what you want.... the cars are so close that it ALL comes down to the driver. If they mis-shift or bogg on the launch etc then the race is probably lost.

SRT-4--- nice car, kinda small for my taste but still nice and less expensive 
GTO--- little bit more room different feel and little more pricy

You get what you pay for..... just make sure you don't settle and get what YOU want


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

:agree tdub 23
Welcome to the forum. :cheers


----------



## tdub_23 (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks......Just signed up on the forum a few weeks ago.... just picked up my 06 M6 brazen orange with only 1800 miles on it this week and freakin LOVE it.

I usually stay quiet and let people talk on the forums but, i had to chime in on this one...lol


----------



## vistalord (Sep 12, 2008)

bandit1719 said:


> Both look like fun cars..... Hey with the gas prices
> 
> LS2 GTO vs Neon SRT-4 vs GMC ECSB Truck- Video
> 
> ...



WOW put the videos back in your SRT File folder and run along. If you want one so bad go buy one and let us whoop on you.  . Next year come a calling I will be here waiting. :cool

PS. Modify it to heck. My Stock GTO has a surprise for you by next March

But in the meantime I am more then happy to race you in my mustang!


----------



## Breze84 (Oct 16, 2008)

HA POPYCOCK!!! Thats what i think


----------



## tjg05gto (Aug 21, 2008)

wow im a lil late on this one. Just a few srt-4 stories. Frist of all, if they have a stock turbo on them, they have no top end. I on the other had have amazing top end. all my power is made above 55k. First story, my buddy called me one night while we were out cruisin on hwy 100 in wisconsin. siad there was a really fast srt-4 out that nite. told me to go find him. so i found him. racing him from a 40mph roll was a dman good challenge. i started to pull away from him but then he was right next to me. i shifted and slowly pulled away again. Before i knew it he was ahead of me by a door length. so i had him pull over and i asked him wat he all had done. first he asked what i had done. at that time it was intake, exhaust , and plugs and wires. he said that he was about 375horse to the wheels. o btw he had a total of 5 people in the car!!! then we decided to have a lil fun on the freeway. we went from a 60mph roll. by the time we hit 155 he was about a car ahead of me. he had about 10k stuck into the car. A fairly big turbo which took a long time to build boost which is why he would just come outta nowhere and catch me. Anywyas 10k stuck into a neon on steriods is still not worth driving a neon. Then i saw a couple of guys cruisin one night and I am cocky so i got uo next to him and waved him to go! mistake. After he got about a car away i punched it. I had a hell of a time catching up. slowly but surely i got him. my back hurt really bad after that because i had mashed on the pedals so hard! I made him pull over too. Found out he was stock turbo but he was boosting 24 lbs. Those things are sleepers but they are still no match.


----------



## lance_scott1 (Jun 14, 2008)

traded my srt-4 in for a goat!!
dont regret it!


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

My G/Fs daughter wanted to trade her Mustang GT in on one. I told her, and now you, it's a frickin Neon. Dodge came out with the Caliber to replace it because Neons suck. A neon is a neon, and will always be. You cannot cool that car up enough to be anything more. GTO has lineage, and will always be a GTO. Put a turbo on the GTO and no neon will be around you, same $10k in bolt ons for a GTO and your running 10's. Also, the LS motors are incredible motors.


----------



## vistalord (Sep 12, 2008)

jetstang said:


> My G/Fs daughter wanted to trade her Mustang GT in on one. I told her, and now you, it's a frickin Neon. Dodge came out with the Caliber to replace it because Neons suck. A neon is a neon, and will always be. You cannot cool that car up enough to be anything more. GTO has lineage, and will always be a GTO. Put a turbo on the GTO and no neon will be around you, same $10k in bolt ons for a GTO and your running 10's. Also, the LS motors are incredible motors.




True That!! I would never get another car other then a Mustang or a GTO. As Jet said it is a NEON for god sake.:agree


----------



## bandit1719 (Aug 12, 2008)

vistalord said:


> True That!! I would never get another car other then a Mustang or a GTO. As Jet said it is a NEON for god sake.:agree


and your basically driving a Grand Prix....... So??????

Went with the Srt-4 and couldnt be happier.

Thanks for the info guys....


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

*Sorry Pal. Gto's Share No Parts With The Grand Prix. They Are 2 Totally Different Cars. GLAD YOU ARE HAPPY WITH YOUR RIDE JUST AS I AM HAPPY WITH MINE. THAT'S WHAT COUNTS IN THE END.*


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

bandit1719 said:


> and your basically driving a Grand Prix....... So??????
> 
> Went with the Srt-4 and couldnt be happier.
> 
> Thanks for the info guys....


You are really confused here. How could you compare a GTO to a Grand Prix.

I think your just disappointed you did go with the srt-4 and dont know how to get your emotions out.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

jetstang said:


> .............................. A neon is a neon, and will always be. You cannot cool that car up enough to be anything more............................................


That is my feelings as well even years before I ever bought my GTO.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

alsgto04 said:


> You are really confused here. How could you compare a GTO to a Grand Prix.
> 
> I think your just disappointed you did go with the srt-4 and dont know how to get your emotions out.


Definitely agreed! 

Bandit, join your skittle forums and talk about how much GTOs suck. Just keep busting on GTOs, until the day you run into one and he busts you.:cool


----------



## abodybrad (Dec 3, 2008)

good idea go buy a mopar hope u like ebay buy a hole bunch of transmission for x mas

str4 is slow gto will smoke that cluster **** on wheels


----------



## abodybrad (Dec 3, 2008)

i own 5 gtos and i can personally tell you srt4 will not win on any day


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

bandit1719 said:


> and your basically driving a Grand Prix....... So??????


You haven't a clue.


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

I just cant believe he actually bought the Neon. He had the cash to buy a GTO and he picked the SRT-4 over it?! Should have done more research/test driving. Geez, he couldn't be happier because he doesn't know what he's missing. All because that video showed a GTO getting beaten by a Neon. Poor sap, hope he doesn't think thats what hes going to be doing in that thing. MISTAKE! Gonna be beatin yourself up eventually for that royal flub up!


----------



## Mikey340 (Jul 18, 2006)

If you EVER plan on going to any cruise nights or car shows buy a GTO.
But if you get a neon evertime you see a Goat please...
*G*o
*T*he
*O*ther way
:rofl:
Mike


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

I can almost see were he is coming from as a couple of my buddies here at school have 11 second civics and they are soo fun, but seriously? coming onto our board? what did he expect?


----------



## bandit1719 (Aug 12, 2008)

WanaGTO said:


> I just cant believe he actually bought the Neon. He had the cash to buy a GTO and he picked the SRT-4 over it?! Should have done more research/test driving. Geez, he couldn't be happier because he doesn't know what he's missing. All because that video showed a GTO getting beaten by a Neon. Poor sap, hope he doesn't think thats what hes going to be doing in that thing. MISTAKE! Gonna be beatin yourself up eventually for that royal flub up!


LOL....its not because of the video. I also saw it in person, as well as many vids online. Ive had the car for a while and still love driving it. This is a GTO board so I know in gonna get ripped no matter if its the truth or not. All I can tell you is that I raced an 07' Challenger srt8, and took him off the line and he did show up at my drivers window until I hit 3rd then I had to say bye bye. Sorry guys a stock GTO isnt going to take a Srt4...... just not gonna happen.


----------



## turtlespeed (Mar 2, 2009)

bandit1719 said:


> LOL....its not because of the video. I also saw it in person, as well as many vids online. Ive had the car for a while and still love driving it. This is a GTO board so I know in gonna get ripped no matter if its the truth or not. All I can tell you is that I raced an 07' Challenger srt8, and took him off the line and he did show up at my drivers window until I hit 3rd then I had to say bye bye. Sorry guys a stock GTO isnt going to take a Srt4...... just not gonna happen.



I certainly respect anyones decision. Especially after whats been done. But a Neon over a GTO??!!!??? Hope it doesnt break down on ya. Its Chrysler for gods sake!!! Well enjoy saving your pieces of flaked off paint and burned piston rings.


----------



## vistalord (Sep 12, 2008)

bandit1719 said:


> ??????.



Stock Vs Stock. I have friends with SRT's and they will tell you that you are out of your mine. Mind you some Neons can be made to go fast but so can GTO's. It's all a matter of how much you want to spend. I spent $8000.00 just to make my mustang do mid 12's. I spent 3200.00 on a GTO to make Mid12's. Another $4000.00 and I am sitting at 11.8. How much will you spend on your SRT when its all done? As for the Challenger them Cars are still Wet behind the ears. Wait a year or 2 and you will be saying OMG I just got my Butt Kicked!!


----------



## JDolan (Mar 5, 2009)

bandit1719 said:


> LOL....its not because of the video. I also saw it in person, as well as many vids online. Ive had the car for a while and still love driving it. This is a GTO board so I know in gonna get ripped no matter if its the truth or not. All I can tell you is that I raced an 07' Challenger srt8, and took him off the line and he did show up at my drivers window until I hit 3rd then I had to say bye bye. Sorry guys a stock GTO isnt going to take a Srt4...... just not gonna happen.


I swear, people with your mentality just show how ignorant the world really is. Like said before, you get what you pay for meaning that extra money spent isn't all engine, you get the name as well. 10 times out of 10 if you tell someone you picked a neon over a GTO, they will laugh in your face. Your neon might be faster, but its modded. You can't do one thing to one car and not the other and compare them. People like you are just too stupid to realize someone could buy a Geo Metro and build it up to be the fastest car on the road. No one will be impressed. This goes for you and your neon as well, brah.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

bandit1719 said:


> LOL....its not because of the video. I also saw it in person, as well as many vids online. Ive had the car for a while and still love driving it. This is a GTO board so I know in gonna get ripped no matter if its the truth or not. All I can tell you is that I raced an 07' Challenger srt8, and took him off the line and he did show up at my drivers window until I hit 3rd then I had to say bye bye. *Sorry guys a stock GTO isnt going to take a Srt4...... just not gonna happen.*



LOLLL stop watching videos and go out in the real world, you'll learn a thing or two. Poor guy.


----------



## PH3N0M (Mar 3, 2009)

this is the best forum ever. 

TURBO's suck balls, dollar for dollar you get more from a gto, but skittles look cool. seriously big fubbin props!


----------

